
WRLD and Udacity Create 3D Simulator for Flying and Autonomous Cars - lizswrld
https://www.wrld3d.com/blog/wrld-to-power-udacity-universe-for-autonomous-transportation/
======
deepnet
Sadly this is exclusive.

"Udacity Universe offers virtually limitless opportunities to interact,
collaborate, and problem solve, and is exclusive to students of our Flying Car
and Self-Driving Car Engineer Nanodegree programs."

------
pj_mukh
Wouldn't photo-realism here be nice? The Microsoft simulator is a little more
photo-realistic[1]. At first glance, WRLD looks a little cartoon-y. Wondering
if anyone's tried this?

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB-
sBpXvM3s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB-sBpXvM3s)

------
foobarian
Are there any driving simlators with accurate (as much as possible) world
maps? It would be so nice to practice driving around Boston without fear of
getting lost in random one way streets or picking the wrong turn on five way
intersections.

~~~
lizswrld
WRLD is a 3D model of the world based on a real world coordinate system,
including building heights. The platform has a good chunk of the world mapped
but continues to add new areas based on customers. Boston is included!

------
SomewhatLikely
I can hear a single plane or helicopter miles away. It's going to take massive
improvement in noise dampening to have roads of flying cars. Not to mention
all the other challenges.

~~~
kleiba
As far as cars are concerned, above ~30km/h, the noise produced by air
resistance is louder than the tire noise. Cars, however, are on the ground,
i.e., surrounded by massive sonic breakers (i.e., buildings). It should be
quite difficult to have a large amount of flying vehicles without an enormous
noise impact, unless they're flying very high.

~~~
nightski
This seems like an odd claim. I've watched quite a few gliders landing at an
airport and you never really hear them. Is this really true?

~~~
bitL
I've done glider pilot training and gliders are an aberration as they are
built to be supremely aerodynamical. Yet, once you go high speed (>100km/h),
they are noticeable and at 140km/h they sound like an approaching storm, so
you definitely won't miss them nearby.

